# Caution to everyone in RSA



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

My brother-in-law and I will be in country next Saturday. If you have plans for any trophies, go ahead and get them before that time.

More seriously, i just can't wait to experience this for the first time. I have been very impressed with the helpfullness and maturity I've seen on this forum. If the rest of the country is anything like the people that post here, we're in for a great trip.

What are the weather conditions (rain) like at this time?

Wish you all well.


----------



## tjblignaut (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi bbjavelina
Thanks for the positive comments! Most people are friendly and very helpful! But as always there will be the rotten apples, as in every country! 

As for the rain question, depends where you hunting! If you hunting in Limpopo and Northwest the chance of rain is very slim at this time of the year! Check out www.weathersa.co.za for more info! Its been chilly this weekend! 13 degrees celcius and overcast, which is unusual! Should clearup in the next couple of days! 
T


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Come and enjoy your hunt and dont worry about rain!Chances for rain is about zero during this time of the year if you hunt Limpopo,Freestate,Gauteng etc.different story down South...



I will keep my fingers crossed for you guys,who knows,maybe you will run into a huge Trophy bull:wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Right on brother...*

Hope you guys clean up..Have an awesome trip.It will be one of a kind for sure....Keep us posted.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Animalbeeing (Jan 19, 2006)

*Man thats kind of a challenge...*

I´ll be there!

Aug. 16th-31st, see if there´s some game left haha!
You´re great guys, hospitality, family and friendship seems to really be written in extremely big letters in SA!

Times ago I thought about moving to Australia, that´s not a thought anymore. :darkbeer: See if I can make it very soon!

Cheers


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

This will be a hunting trip of your live time. The hospitality of SA people is legendary.
This time of the year is the best hunting time for overseas hunter, unfortunately it is there very dry, because this your must drink a lot:darkbeer:
I am sure your will hunt nice and big trophies.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Thanks for the replies.*

We will be in the North end of the Limpopo. We're both 60 (+) years of age, so this has been about a 45 year dream. I know we will not be dissappointed. We're just hunting small stuff-- Kudu/Gemsbok and smaller. Size of the game doesn't seem to have much to do with the excitement level.

Wish us well as I wish all of you!


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*All of the best!*

You will have without a doubt have a great experience! 

Who are you hunting with and how long are you guys in SA?


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Ruhan,*

We're with Matlabas Outfitters. We met Flippie Frost at the Houston SCI show and were really impressed. I have read some of his father's (Willem) writings and am impressed by him as well. They're near the border and the confluence of the Matlabas and Limpopo rivers.

We've booked a 10 day hunt, so we should have plenty of time to take more game than we can afford.

This will be my last day at work. Tommorrow is for last minute packing, mowing the yard, and such. Flying out on the 9th. We'll overnight in Jo'burg to help re-set the internal clocks, and then about a 4 hour drive north.

I'm particularly interested in seeing the Magellanic Clouds. Are they readily visible from a dark location? How about the Southern Cross? Will I likely recognize it if I know where to look?

I'm just about to "stroke out", as the younger set says.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Wow a trip you can almost taste....*

You will with out a dought see the Southern Cross...its magnifacent, when I go abroad its one of the things I miss most. 


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

For me as a man from the northern side of this planet, it is every year a highlight to see the Milky Way and the southern cross from the southern hemisphere. By every visit in South Afrika I sleep a couple of nights outside under the open sky, I hear the jackals ( last year I heard lions ), smell the bushfield and see the stars.
This feeling is much more better than any trophy hunt in the record list on a 5 star hunting farm.

Enjoy you trip and pray under the stars of Afrika.
( I am a little bit enviously )


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> .... By every visit in South Afrika I sleep a couple of nights outside under the open sky, I hear the jackals ( last year I heard lions ), smell the bushfield and see the stars....( I am a little bit enviously )


Frank, I think you need new hunting buddies - they must smell pretty bad to have you sleep outdoors!ukey: :wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Frank, I think you need new hunting buddies - they must smell pretty bad to have you sleep outdoors!ukey: :wink:


Ach James, good to have you and you humor here back again !!
( I was the stinky person :wink: )


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Are any of you famimiar with*

Matlabas game outfitters. 

I woud, of course, be interested in any info you may have. good or bad--I can dea with it.

See you Saturday!


----------



## Rather-B-Huntin (Feb 22, 2005)

Kudu and Gemsbok aren't that small! Trust me, this will be the hunt of your life! I hunted the Eastern Cape in 2002 and have been lusting over the opportunity to return. Africa will hook you, plain and simple. You'll be planning your next trip before you board the plane to return home.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Any updates, pics, good drinking stories yet???


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*You can rest easy now!*

We're back in the states and, yes, we left a few of the smaller ones for you.

By far the best hunting experience in my 61 years. We took Warthog, Wildebeast, Impala, and Steenboc.

I personally passed on really good Eland, Wildebeast, Duiker, and Zebra. These were all "chipshots" at under 20 yards. Also had 2 Buffalo bulls at less that 20 one evening at dark. Glad I'm not the one that had to go after the truck. 

Had good Waterbuck and Kudu well in, but they never offered a shot. Didn't see a shooter Gemsbuck.

The Giraffe was probably my favorite animal. I don't care to shoot one, but it's pretty impressive to be sitting 3 meters above ground and have them looking down at you. Lots of photos.

The photoraphic oppurtunities were outstanding as was the birdlife. Even got to see a hyena. As well a a Cheeta drag mark across the road which we followed to the kill. Ran the Cheeta off in the process.

My only problem with this hunt was being treated like some sort of royalty. To the point of being nearly uncomfortable.

Hope I get to do it again one day. If so, I may rearrange my shooting priorities a bit. 

Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed your time in our country.

Don't forget to post some pics.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Be carefull, seems the " Virus Africanus " is in you body:teeth::teeth:
Good to hear that you had success and the time in S.A. was wonderfull.


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

Kudu and Gemsbok aren't that small! Trust me, this will be the hunt of your life! I hunted the Eastern Cape in 2002 and have been lusting over the opportunity to return. Africa will hook you, plain and simple. You'll be planning your next trip before you board the plane to return home.


----------

